# Bump on Tinc's cheek - injury or something else?



## subastral (Apr 13, 2013)

The other day my female D. tinctorius (about 2 years old) bumped herself relatively hard on the side of her tank and I'm pretty sure that's what caused this bump on her cheek to appear, as I look at my frogs daily and it showed up after she bonked herself.

Can anyone tell me what the recommended treatment is for this, and if it looks like it may be getting infected or anything? It was just a black bump, same color as her skin before and now it's turning greyish so I'm getting concerned. I haven't had these frogs for terribly long and they're my first pair (I got them a year and a half ago) and I've never dealt with any health issues with them before.

She hasn't been acting any different since the injury, if that helps to know.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

I know bruises on me tend to turn really weird colors... Maybe that's what it is? Just a healing bruise? I had a bump on my head turn almost that color once.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I would consult a Vet, could be or become a bacterial infection etc.


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

I would monitor the bump and her activity, for a week or two, and then judge accordingly. Before visiting a vet. Who knows? It may go away in a few weeks or it can lead to a infection. just some thoughts.


----------

